# Enzi's Irregulars



## Smoss (Aug 3, 2012)

I've been working on a new serial fiction (Started on the 4th of July) that updates on Wednesdays at:

http://blog.thesilvertower.net/

Feel free to comment here. I'll also gladly answer question on the world and the RPG system for it.
----------------------
Smoss


----------



## Smoss (Aug 8, 2012)

New update is up. Also added some more stat blocks for those who are more interested in the system side. you can find the stats at:

The Silver Tower • View topic - Coming Soon - Enzi's Irregulars

As always - feel free to post questions about the story, world, RPG system, etc in this thread.  

Smoss


----------



## Smoss (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, thanks to @el-remmen and his neat link on story hours, I have made my  serial fiction available for download as well - both as single episodes and an aggregate. If you prefer to read as an e-book, you can grab the FREE digital compilations here:

https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/almightysmoss

As always, feel free to comment or question in this thread.  
Smoss


----------



## Smoss (Nov 14, 2012)

Yay! Celebrating 20 (TWENTY!) uninterrupted updates. Over 40 thousand words of yummy fantasy goodness.

Okay, sales pitch over. Go read it!  

Smoss


----------



## steeldragons (Nov 20, 2012)

reported


----------



## Smoss (Jan 3, 2013)

It is a new year! Updates continue! And I am now using Smashwords.com to publish the free ebooks on this serial fiction (See updated links above). Want to read it on your kindle, Apple device, or any other device? It is available for ya!  

Smoss


----------



## Smoss (Mar 21, 2013)

Spring has sprung! And I have published a new novel based in the world of Doulairen (The same world where Enzi's Irregulars adventure!)

*Heir to Agon*

Currently available on Smashwords at:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/297565

Smoss


----------



## Smoss (Apr 3, 2013)

Forty uninterrupted weeks of serial fantasy adventure fiction only means one thing...  Another FREE collection on Smashwords!

Go get it here:
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/302533

Smoss


----------



## Smoss (Jun 19, 2013)

Hey Hey folks, coming up on the one year anniversary! (July the 4th!)

However, I am currently doing an AMA on Reddit about my writings! Come join in!

http://redd.it/1gnufc

or

http://www.reddit.com/r/Fantasy/comments/1gnufc/reddit_fantasy_writer_of_the_day_steve_mossman/

Smoss


----------



## Smoss (Sep 3, 2013)

The third FREE e-book collection of the updates is now available!

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/349679

Also feel free to check out my novel at:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/297565

and now also at:

http://www.amazon.com/Heir-Agon-Six...=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1378186111&sr=1-4

Steve M


----------



## Smoss (Jan 8, 2014)

*THE END!*

And now Enzi's Irregulars is officially complete.

You can read the whole series at:

http://blog.thesilvertower.net/

The sourth and last free e-book collection of the updates is available at:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/395784

Thanks all! Now it is time to work on my second novel!
Steve Mossman


----------

